# Nach ADDON wieder alle lvl 1



## joscho (15. Juni 2010)

hi liebe wow fanboys oder solche die es werden wollen,

oft treibe ich mich hier im forum rum und lese eure meinungen. es gibt ja pro und kontra partei.
die einen heulen weil sie wow inzwischen zum kotzen langweilig finden, die anderen finden es 
immer noch toll, oder zumindest noch gut. dies soll keineswegs ein mimimi werden sondern wie ich
finde eine interessante idee zu der ich gerne eure meinung hören würde.

zu mir selbst ganz kurz, auch ich habe cirka 3 jahre mit begeisterung wow gespielt. die meiste zeit
in der alten welt und dann bis lvl 70 in BC. die alte welt bis lvl 60 hat mir persönlich am meisten
spass gemacht. ne riesen community und man hatte einfach das gefühl man gehörte zusammen.
die hauptstädte und die welt war voller spieler die questeten und levelten.

heute empfinde ich es so das die meisten lvl 80 erreicht haben und entweder twinken, marken farmen,
raiden etc, oder sich in den hauptstädten die füße beim posen platt stehen.

JETZT MEINE IDEE !

was würdet ihr davon halten wenn nach jedem addon die welt von wow optisch und quest mäßig verändert würde und jeder einen charakter und item resett erhalten würde ?

soll heißen jeder würde wieder von ganz vorne anfangen. die vorteile wären enorm meiner meinung
nach. alle wären wieder beisammen und könnten miteinander questen wie zu anfang von wow.
das alte gemeinschftsgefühl wäre wieder da und in der welt wäre auf einmal wieder richtig was los.

mal ehrlich wenn cataclysm da ist wielange dauert es bis man 85 ist und der wow alltag hat einen wieder.
ganz schnell hat man wieder sein lila equip und rauscht im gogogo tempo zum zigsten male durch die selben inis wie jetzt auch. meiner meinung nach könnte so wieder echter unendlicher spielspass für alle aufkommen.


was meint ihr dazu.
bitte nehmt an meiner umfrage teil.


gruss

joscho


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2010)

Das kannste vergessen. Ist zwar eine nette Idee, bei der Ich auch mit machen wuerde. So wie es bei Diablo 2 geschehen ist. 

Aber hier in WoW gibt es leider zu viele Noergler. 

Da wird schon gemeckert, wenn der Questgeber zu weit weg steht und man 1 Minute laenger laufen muss ...

Scheitert schon an den Erfolgen.


----------



## Evolverx (15. Juni 2010)

Wer so einen schwachsin vorschlägt macht sich im spiel sehr schnell sehr unbeliebt. Das ist dir hoffentlich klar.
Ich wage mal zu behaupten das das eine sichere methode wäre die server leer zu bekommen weil wohl 90 % aufhören würden wenn nach so einem bescheuerten addon die ganze arbeit für die katz war. Ich für meinen teil würde dann zu Aion wechseln, is auch ein gutes mmo


----------



## joscho (15. Juni 2010)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Wer so einen schwachsin vorschlägt macht sich im spiel sehr schnell sehr unbeliebt. Das ist dir hoffentlich klar.
> Ich wage mal zu behaupten das das eine sichere methode wäre die server leer zu bekommen weil wohl 90 % aufhören würden wenn nach so einem bescheuerten addon die ganze arbeit für die katz war. Ich für meinen teil würde dann zu Aion wechseln, is auch ein gutes mmo



hmm ja du sagst es jetzt hat es den charakter von arbeit, aber sollte es nicht ein spiel sein welches spass machen soll ????


----------



## Yiraja (15. Juni 2010)

naja man könnte das lvl resetten aber der rest bleibt irgendwie erhalten da gäbs sicherlich ne möglichkeit aber ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das sowas von der community angenommen wird mich würde eher interessieren obs nen server gibt wo gilden sind die noch auf dem classic stand spielen ?


----------



## Mitzy (15. Juni 2010)

Naja, Arbeit in den char... Das ist doch meistens hinfällig...

Neues AddOn kommt -> Die über Monate erfarmte Ausrüstung wird ausgetauscht und auf dem neuen maximal lvl geht es wieder los.

Wenn die Berufe (also der Skill LvL) nicht resettet werden würde, dann würde ich wohl mitmachen. Aber nicht komplett auf 1, dass würde sehr stark nerven. Zum anderen- nochmal alle Questgebiete durchmachen würde irgendwo schon...naja... Ich hab aus langeweile 8 twinks hochgespielt (seinerzeit auf 60, weil ich nicht raiden konnte und mir PvP damals zu sinnlos erschien, mangels Zeit), die inzwischen so ganz langsam auf die 80 zu dümpeln. Naja...mehr oder weniger *lach*
Und mit denen nochmal Classic, BC und dann WotLK durchzuquesten, nur um Cataclysm zu sehen... Das wäre es mir irgendwo, von der Zeit her, nicht wert.

@Yiraja: Also, richtig auf Classic nicht. Aber bei mir auf dem Server (Forscherliga) gibt´s eine Gilde, die sich rein auf den BC Content eingeschossen hat (ab lvl 70 -> EP Stop). Ab und an rufen andere auch zu Classic runs auf, wobei es da halt einige 80er gibt (irgendwo schade, Raggi mit 40 Freunden auf 60 zu treffen war immer so ein "woah"- Moment).


----------



## ~White_Wolf~ (15. Juni 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> naja man könnte das lvl resetten aber der rest bleibt irgendwie erhalten da gäbs sicherlich ne möglichkeit aber ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das sowas von der community angenommen wird mich würde eher interessieren obs nen server gibt wo gilden sind die noch auf dem classic stand spielen ?



auf alliseite todeswache gibt es die gilde tales from the past die machen 60er mit 60ern und auf horde gibet otem die machen hauptsächlich 70er mit 70ern ^^ 

to topic: du wünschst dir die gemeinschaft zurück das is klar aber würde es auch mit allem reset usw. nich geben weil es immer IMMER poser geben wird die nix übrig haben für lore usw die haben add ons zum auto quest annehmen beim anlabern vom q geber und rennen "blind" durch die welt also ich würde auch nich auf meinen max lvl char verzicghten weil man erinnerungen hat so wie deine die wertvoll sind und weil der char immer mehr "gewachsen" ist um zu dem zu werden was er is


----------



## Yiraja (15. Juni 2010)

danke an euch beide für die infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss mich mal bei denen melden ^^


----------



## Muahdib (15. Juni 2010)

Mal ehrlich dann kann ich auch gleich einfach bei jedem neuen MMO anfangen zu spielen
von Level 1 bis xxx ... immer ne neue Welt immer was neues zu tun immer neue
Quests immer neues Crafting .


----------



## NikkiSixx (15. Juni 2010)

gehts noch...ich fang doch nicht wieder von vorne an!!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riccho (15. Juni 2010)

Da könnte BLIZZARD doch besser einen neuen Server aus dem Boden stampfen, zu dem keiner mit anderen Charakteren hinwechseln kann. Ich würde da glatt mitmachen. 


R.


----------



## Hailtome (15. Juni 2010)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Wenn die Berufe (also der Skill LvL) nicht resettet werden würde, dann würde ich wohl mitmachen. Aber nicht komplett auf 1, dass würde sehr stark nerven. Zum anderen- nochmal alle Questgebiete durchmachen würde irgendwo schon...naja... Ich hab aus langeweile 8 twinks hochgespielt (seinerzeit auf 60, weil ich nicht raiden konnte und mir PvP damals zu sinnlos erschien, mangels Zeit), die inzwischen so ganz langsam auf die 80 zu dümpeln. Naja...mehr oder weniger *lach*
> Und mit denen nochmal Classic, BC und dann WotLK durchzuquesten, nur um Cataclysm zu sehen... Das wäre es mir irgendwo, von der Zeit her, nicht wert.



Naja sämtliche q gebieter der alten welt(1-60) werden ja komplett überarbeitet also wäre ein weiterer twink wohl doch recht interressant.....


----------



## Schlamm (15. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß gar net was ihr habt!? Ist doch alles neu mit Cata. Ich würde mich freuen wie'n Honigkuchenpferd, ich liebe questen xD


----------



## Blumator (15. Juni 2010)

hm aja... wieso gibts davon jetzt 2 threads? weird... naja poste ich das gleiche hier eben nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



versteh den sinn dahinter net ganz ehrlich gesagt...

was soll ich dann für nen reiz haben nach jedem addon neuanzufangen?

dann renn ich ja doch wieder durch die gleichen inis wie jetzt auch... also irgendwie macht das für mich relativ wenig sinn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem is jetzt ja auch genug los, da eigentlich jeder mindestens einen twink hat und somit questet und lvlt man ja doch irgendwie zusammen...

naja ka... finds ne schwachsinns idee sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (15. Juni 2010)

Wieder von Level 1 anfangen mit dem Addon?
Auf keinen Fall! Das leveln mit Arbeit zu betiteln, so weit würde ich nicht gehen, ist ja schliesslich ein Hobby. Ich spiele WoW jetzt schon seit 5 Jahren. In meinen Charakteren steckt aber eine menge Herzblut. Man hat ja eine Menge erlebt in der Zeit. Natürlich hatten wir eine Menge Spass bis Level 80, aber aufgrund der investierten Zeit würde ich einen kompletten Reset als persönliche Beleidigung oder als einfallslose Bevormundung auffassen. Würden die Charaktere wieder auf Level 1 gesetzt, würde ich mich wohl anderweitig orientieren.
Sehr viele Menschen haben in den letzten Jahren ihre Zeit und vor allem ihr Geld in dieses Hobby einfliessen lassen. Diesen Menschen würden sich wohl zu recht verarscht vorkommen. Vielen Dank für die Kohle, gleich nochmal auf die nächsten 5 Jahre.


----------



## Orgoron (15. Juni 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> soll heißen jeder würde wieder von ganz vorne anfangen. die vorteile wären enorm meiner meinung
> nach. alle wären wieder beisammen und könnten miteinander questen wie zu anfang von wow.
> das alte gemeinschftsgefühl wäre wieder da und in der welt wäre auf einmal wieder richtig was los.



80 % der Spieler die diesen Schwachsinn überhaupt mitmachen würden würden ihr Cabonite oder was auch immer anwerfen und so schnell wie möglich ohne sich mit anderen Spielern aufzuhalten auf Lvl 85 durchquesten.

In der Community zählt heutzutage weitgehend nur noch effizenz ich nehme mich da selber nicht aus.


Der Geist den du da beschwören willst ist ein für alle mal tot, früher war WoW ein Seifenkistenrennen heutzutage ist es die Formel 1 mit all dem professionellen Rummel der da dranhängt, buffed ist das beste Beispiel dafür.

Das Ganze ist imho auch kein WoW Problem sondern betrifft allgemein das Genre MMO.

Also find dich damit ab hör auf zu zocken oder was auch immer. 


(Nebenbei noch ich liebe meine Chars so wie sie sind irgendwo steckt da ne menge Herzblut drin und es hängen Erinnerungen drann - wie scheisse was es mit dem ersten Char zu BC Zeiten Angeln hochzuskillen z.B. - ich hätte kein Verständniss dafür wenn mir das jemand zerstören will )

Ohne jemanden auf die Füsse treten zu wollen aber allein wer auf so ne Idee kommt hat imho WoW nie "wirklich" gespielt.


----------



## Lenelli (15. Juni 2010)

warum?^^ es würde ja schon reichen wenn heroische instanzen wieder den bc-schwierigkeitsgrad hätten. ich fand das ini- und raidsystem auf stufe 70 echt optimal. das würde auch die spieler automatisch ein wenig "ausbremsen". solche chaosraids wie zu vanilla wirds eh nicht mehr geben. irgendwo schade weil ich finde chaos total sympathisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings mit den heutigen spielern kaum noch machbar. die haun ja schon nach 2 wipes ab weils "einfach zu gimpig ist" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich bin für ein system ähnlich wie in bc. mir war da jedenfalls nicht langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was man allerdings gern wieder einführen könnte wären zugangsquests. oder wenigstens dieses ruf-schlüssel-ding aus bc. fands schon sehr enttäuschend das man in nordend einfach überall reinspazieren konnte.


----------



## Hank Smith (15. Juni 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> JETZT MEINE IDEE !



Welch absolut gequirlter Scheiss.

Sorry, ich äussere mich selten SO negativ, aber diese Idee ist ja mal absolut D Ä M L I C H.

Ich frage mich hier langsam immer mehr ob hier auch Leute denken BEVOR sie ein Thema aufmachen.

Du Kannst doch jeden Tag wieder auf Level 1 anfangen, auf jeden Server gehen der neu kommt, mach es doch, wenn dich das geil macht, aber verschone normadenkende mit so einem Schwachsinn.

...und wenn du dich nun freust das welche "ja" klicken:

Die Leute verarschen dich, weil sie die Umfrage genauso wenig ernst nehmen wie dich.

...und Leute die sich evtl. deiner Meinung anschliessen, die denken genauso wenig nach wie du.

Wie gesagt: Jeder kann, wenn er es will, jeden Tag auf Level 1 anfangen.


----------



## Miâgi (15. Juni 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar net was ihr habt!? Ist doch alles neu mit Cata. Ich würde mich freuen wie'n Honigkuchenpferd, ich liebe questen xD




na dann lösche doch alle deine chars und fange neu an, wo ist das problem!?


----------



## Littletall (15. Juni 2010)

Da wär ich nicht gerade für..ich habe meine Charaktere über Jahre hochgezogen und gespielt, ein Reset würde mir nicht wirklich zusagen. Es fühlt sich gut an, so wie es ist.

Und btw, ich steh nicht nur blöd in Dala rum. Wenn ich auf meine Gruppe warte, bin ich gerne mal am Questen oder Dailies machen (wenn ich nicht gerade schon in der Raidgruppe bin).


----------



## Shendria (15. Juni 2010)

Selbst wenn du alle Leute wieder bei 0 anfangen lassen würdest, gemeinschaftliches, hilfsbereites Spielen würds dennoch nicht werden.... Das würd einfach nicht zur heutigen "GOGO"-Gesellschaft in WoW passen. Alle würden nur schnellstmöglich wieder auf 85 lvln und dann doof in ner Stadt rumstehn.... Sieht man heute ja auch beim Twinken. Jeder will so schnell wie möglich 80 werden um dann wieder Marken farmen gehn zu können.... Ist zwar sehr schade, aber leider wahr.


----------



## joscho (15. Juni 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Welch absolut gequirlter Scheiss.
> 
> Sorry, ich äussere mich selten SO negativ, aber diese Idee ist ja mal absolut D Ä M L I C H.
> 
> ...



AMEN


----------



## sam72 (15. Juni 2010)

bei einem zwangreset, sprich , alle chars von seiten blizzard auf 1? würde ich mit wow aufhören und sto weiterzocken. ich spiele schon zu lange, als das ich jetzt wieder ganz von vorne beginnen möchte. und zu dem ahhh und ohhhh, das würde wahrscheinlich in der art eh nicht mehr aufkommen, da sowieso man schon wow lange kennt. dazu müsste blizzard echt alles neu aufsetzen, sprich, auch die berufe usw auf 0 setzen und neue rezepte und co sich einfallen lassen. bei dem gedanke, wäre man glaub ich schon bei wow 2 ^^

und wer unbedingt ganz von vorne beginnen möchte...kein problem, sucht euch alle nen neuen server und beginnt alle von vorne. kann man sich ja austauschen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem gildennamen z.b. "reborn" oder so *g*


----------



## pastranora (15. Juni 2010)

Nimm Andere Drogen, Trink nee soviel usw.

Vorschlag was haltet ihr davon wenn ein Mensch 58 Wird das leben zu reseten begründung dann die gleiche wie oben...


Ey so nen schwachssin


----------



## Braamséry (15. Juni 2010)

Ich wäre einfach nur für nen Itemreset.

Leveln ist nervig wenn man es schonmal machen musste und nicht gerne twinked etc. Sowas kann man also nicht machen. 

Um aber zu verhindern, dass man es im ersten Raid gleich so einfach wie in Naxx o.ä. hat kann man nen Itemreset machen.
Wir haben nämlich damals Naxx ohne Vorerfahrung mit T6 an 2 Tagen fertig gehabt. Das EQ war schon viel zu gut und das würde sich durch nen Reset auf T7 oder z.B. ändern.


----------



## Eboron (15. Juni 2010)

ne danke, einmal lvln ist genug, hat auch lange gedauert in pre bc, aber immer wieder vom anfang an zu beginnen hab ich echt keinen bock^^


----------



## Orgoron (15. Juni 2010)

Naxx ist ein schlechtes Beispiel das war nur aufgewärmter Classic Contend der nie wirklich auf Stufe 80 Spieler angepasst war.

Und wenn sich jemand in WotLk Lvl 277 / 284 Sachen erfarmt warum soll er die nich in Cata erstmal tragen können dafür hat sich derjenige schliesslich den Hintern aufgerissen.

Eure Logik möchte ich mal verstehen ^^


----------



## Bandit 1 (15. Juni 2010)

Umfragen aus Langeweile .....

...na dann meine Antwort aus Langeweile.


Ich glaube kaum, daß du den Kern der Sache verstanden hast.

Der Grund, warum Blizzard nur 5 Level dazu gibt ist unter anderem das nach einer Umfrage festgestellt 
wurde, daß die absolute Mehrheit am wenigsten leveln will. Die meisten wollen so schnell wie möglich
wieder zum Endcontent kommen.

Und eine nicht kleine Menge an Spielern würde wohl bei einem kompletten Reset das gleiche tun, das 
Spiel komplett von der Platte nehmen und was anderes versuchen.

Aber einen Itemreset, das könnte interessant werden. Also das die Figuren nach der Katastrophe alle
komplett nackt wären. Die müsste allerdings auch wieder wohl überlegt sein, der eine oder andere wäre
wohl mehr als sauer, wenn seine tollen legendären Items weg wären. Oder auch Funitems die man nicht
mehr kriegen kann. Also - auch keine wirklich gute Idee.


----------



## Bummrar (15. Juni 2010)

Halt ich für eine äh..eher suboptimale Idee..^^ 
1. Sehe ich nicht ein warum meine Items für die ich seit nem Jahr arbeite verschwinden sollte
2. Das Spiel wird absolut unspielbar sein, wenn auf einmal der gesamte server wieder auf Lvl 1 ist und die Startgebiete belagert ^^


----------



## Mitzy (15. Juni 2010)

~White_Wolf~ schrieb:


> (...)
> to topic: du wünschst dir die gemeinschaft zurück das is klar aber würde es auch mit allem reset usw. nich geben weil es immer IMMER poser geben wird die nix übrig haben für lore usw die haben add ons zum auto quest annehmen beim anlabern vom q geber und rennen "blind" durch die welt also ich würde auch nich auf meinen max lvl char verzicghten weil man erinnerungen hat so wie deine die wertvoll sind und weil der char immer mehr "gewachsen" ist um zu dem zu werden was er is



Nein, die Leute mit diesen AddOns sind die, die zu blöd zum lesen sind und dann Fragen stellen wie "Wo find ich die Kette für Quest XY", obwohl im Questtext genau steht "In der Schmiede". Dank Blizzard glitzern diese Gegenstände inzwischen, und besagte Kette ist schön dick und fett. Dennoch habe ich die Frage seinerzeit alle 2 Minuten gelesen... 




Hailtome schrieb:


> Naja sämtliche q gebieter der alten welt(1-60) werden ja komplett überarbeitet also wäre ein weiterer twink wohl doch recht interressant.....



Ahjo, da werde ich mir wohl auch einen Worgen Twink und Goblin twink machen, um mir das mal anzuschauen.



Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich wäre einfach nur für nen Itemreset.
> 
> Leveln ist nervig wenn man es schonmal machen musste und nicht gerne twinked etc. Sowas kann man also nicht machen.
> 
> ...



Einen Itemreset gibt es generell. 
Es kommt ein Patch, dein equip ist nimmer das nonplusultra- du musst dir ein neues farmen.
Es kommt ein AddOn, dein equip ist (normalerweise *hust*) nach kurzer ZEit nimmer super und du tauschst es aus... Hat gerade noch jemand die heulenden Klagen der T2-T3 Spieler zu BC release im Kopf, ala "Ich hab gerade meine T2 Schultern gegen was blaues eingetauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fuuuuu!!!!"? *zwinker*

Du hattest Naxx an 2 Tagen mit T6 clear. Meine Gruppe hatte es mit teils Arena Klamotten (letzte BC Season...müsste S4 gewesen sein) und ein paar heroic epics gecleart. Naxx ist fast wie ein Trainingslager für das Movement... Heigan ist nur ein BEispiel dafür.


----------



## Tpohrl (15. Juni 2010)

Hmmm, klingt für mich nach einem zurückwünschen der alten Zeit, 
als man noch mit großen Augen herum gelaufen ist und gestaunt hat, die Community äußerst tolerant und hilfsbereit war etc..
Der Zug ist leider abgefahren, das erlebt man nur einmal. Niemals würde ein Gefühl wie früher entstehen, zumal auch die meisten sicher gas geben würden um die 85 zu erreichen um wirklich neues zu sehen.
Ich freue mich auf den neuen raid content und wenn mir langweilig spiel ich evtl noch nen twink hoch. 
Das was sich unser TE wünscht, nämlich gemeinschaft und zusammenhalt findet man heut nur noch in einer Gilde mit echten Freunden. Da kann man jederzeit gemeinsam beginnen die überarbeiteten Gebiete durch zu questen.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (15. Juni 2010)

So dumm ist die Idee gar nicht! Indirekt werden sehr viele wieder rerollen. Was ja auch einem indirekten EP-Reset ist. Wenn du einen Worgen oder Goblin spielen willst musst du zwangsläufig bei null anfangen. Es sei den Schneesturm macht es wie beim DK...char erstellt und schon ist man 55...hätte nichts dagegen. Indirekt wird es eh wieder nen Item reset geben. Kann mich noch sehr gut an das Mimimi erinnern als BC kam. Da haben alle rumgeheult, dass das erste grüne Item besser war wie ihr tollen Lilapixel Item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit der WOTLK Einführung war es zwar nicht so krass, aber sehr viele Items wurden sofort ausgetauscht. T6 konnte man ohne schlechtes Gewissen bis in die weiten 70er tragen. In unserem ersten Naxx 10er Run (2 Wings down) hatte mehr wie die Hälfte noch T6 und BT SW Zeugs an und es ging auch!


----------



## Heydu (15. Juni 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> hmm ja du sagst es jetzt hat es den charakter von arbeit, aber sollte es nicht ein spiel sein welches spass machen soll ????



der spass fängt erst richtig dann an, wenn man stufe 80 ist und man alle möglichkeiten zur verfügung hat


----------



## Bluebarcode (15. Juni 2010)

ich finde die idee gut, würde ich auch auf freiwilliger basis befürworten - aber das mir alle 7 80er resettet werden, das wär mir schon zu hart - ich hab mir ja was dabei gedacht die chars auf 80 zu spielen und die berufe zu skillen - das equip ist mir egal - das kannst mit reset eh wegschmeissen - machst 10 quests und bist besser equippt als zuvor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (15. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du alle Leute wieder bei 0 anfangen lassen würdest, gemeinschaftliches, hilfsbereites Spielen würds dennoch nicht werden.... Das würd einfach nicht zur heutigen "GOGO"-Gesellschaft in WoW passen. Alle würden nur schnellstmöglich wieder auf 85 lvln und dann doof in ner Stadt rumstehn.... Sieht man heute ja auch beim Twinken. Jeder will so schnell wie möglich 80 werden um dann wieder Marken farmen gehn zu können.... Ist zwar sehr schade, aber leider wahr.



Wenn es das *nur* gäbe, würde ich nicht mehr Twinken. Man trifft immer noch nette Leute, kann sich unterhalten (so man denn will).

Warum passt "doof rumstehen" nicht zu "twinken"? Ich twinke wenn ich spielen will, aber eben keine Lust auf Endcontentraids hab.
Ich könnt auch doof rumstehen, ja. Ich steh nur doof rum, wenn ich auf Randomraids oder einen /inv warte. Und das tu ich nicht in Dala Mitte dann.

@reset auf level 1
Der Gedanke ist so unsinnig, daß ich darauf überhaupt nicht eingehe.
Items, ja. Aber nicht den Char, mit dem man über Stufen gewachsen ist. (oder noch schlimmer: mehrere! solls ja geben - hab ich gehört...)
Items sind nur Mittel zum Zweck -> Boss legen.


----------



## eaglestar (15. Juni 2010)

*Vote 4 Free2Play-Classic-Server.*

(Nein zum Reset)


----------



## Orthrus (15. Juni 2010)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Hmmm, klingt für mich nach einem zurückwünschen der alten Zeit,
> als man noch mit großen Augen herum gelaufen ist und gestaunt hat, die Community äußerst tolerant und hilfsbereit war etc..
> Der Zug ist leider abgefahren, das erlebt man nur einmal. Niemals würde ein Gefühl wie früher entstehen, zumal auch die meisten sicher gas geben würden um die 85 zu erreichen um wirklich neues zu sehen.
> Ich freue mich auf den neuen raid content und wenn mir langweilig spiel ich evtl noch nen twink hoch.
> Das was sich unser TE wünscht, nämlich gemeinschaft und zusammenhalt findet man heut nur noch in einer Gilde mit echten Freunden. Da kann man jederzeit gemeinsam beginnen die überarbeiteten Gebiete durch zu questen.



Der Wunsch mag ja nachvollziehbar sein, nur ist der nicht mit dem Reset der Chars zu erreichen... 
um das zu bewerkstelligen müssten die Spieler "reseted" werden.
Keiner hat mehr Erfahrung, keiner weis wie man seinen Char spielt und Infos im Netz, AddOns gibts auch noch keine....
Das ist imho so, als wünsche man sich seine Unschuld zurück.


Mit untoten Grüßen....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicnak (15. Juni 2010)

Der Vorschlag ist sehr naiv. Was meinst du wie viele Leute ne /played time von mehreren Wochen bishin zu Monaten haben.

Denk mal nach, nach 2 Jahren kommt ein neues Addon raus, worauf der Großteil mit Spannung wartet und anstatt sich den neuen Content und die neuen Gebiete anzuschauen
fängt man mit LV 1 im Startgebiet an und levelt erstmal über mehrere Monate auf 85. Oo

Fang doch einfach mit Cata nen Goblin oder Wölfchen an, da werden die Startgebiete sicherlich am Anfang sehr voll sein, und da Sie große Teile der alten Welt in 80-85er Gebiete umwandeln dürften
die restlichen Gebiete zum hochleveln auch stark besucht bleiben.


----------



## Pilani (15. Juni 2010)

ja die idee ansich hat ihren reiz^^

jetzt mit cata neue quests, neue gebiete, neue skills und jeder fangt bei lvl 1 an.
ich wär dabei...

problem ist nur, dass man sich dann wieder durch BC und WotLK farmen muss um anschließend wieder
nach azeroth zurückzukommen.

schwer, aber die idee ist cool


----------



## JustBen (15. Juni 2010)

auch wenn sich viele quests verändern - ich will nicht gezwungen werden die mit mehreren chars nochmal durchzuspielen. 2 oder 3 chars werde ich sicher neu hochspielen aber meine bestehenden 80er sollten schon auf 80 bleiben.


----------



## Mäuserich (15. Juni 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> [...]
> soll heißen jeder würde wieder von ganz vorne anfangen. die vorteile wären enorm meiner meinung
> nach. alle wären wieder beisammen und könnten miteinander questen wie zu anfang von wow.
> das alte gemeinschftsgefühl wäre wieder da und in der welt wäre auf einmal wieder richtig was los.
> ...


Die Idee halte ich für , sry für die Ausdrucksweise, totalen Schwachsinn!

Du möchtest das "alte Gemeinschaftsgefühl" wieder aufkeimen lassen indem du es den Leuten aufzwingst?!
Ich für meinen Teil twinke gerne, aber noch lieber spiele und kultiviere ich meinen Main, und wenn mir jetzt jemand kommt und sagt deine Bank voller Fun-items (mein Raidgear is mir mit Cata egal) und deine x-tausend Erfolgspunkte kannste dir in die Haare schmieren, hier nimm graues Lvl 1 equip und gratis dazu den passenden Level und sei ein besserer Mensch, kann ich nur sagen: tolle Gemeinschaft... not!

Abgesehen davon das du die "Problematik" damit eh nur 2-4 Monate bis die meisten wieder 85 sind rauszögern würdest.

Und Leute mit der "gogogo"-Mentalität wirst du damit auch nicht zu Gemeinschafts-Gefühls-Jügern machen, weil die viel zu beschäftigt damit sind dir die Q-Mobs vor der Nase weg zu tabben um "gogogo"-schnell 85 zu werden...

Und noch ein Appell von mir: das Gemeinschaftsgefühl war früher keinen deut besser oder schlechter als heute, hört auf ständig danach zu brüllen, es wird langsam lächerlich (und ja mir ist bewusst das dieser Aufruf keinerlei Wirkung haben wird, aber es tut gut ^^)


----------



## Antela (15. Juni 2010)

facepalm


----------



## Yakashi (15. Juni 2010)

Die Idee ist nett um die Com wieder zusammen zu bringen, aber ganz ehrlich, wiederrum ist das absoluter Mist. 

Nicht nur weil die ganzen Leute aufhören würden. 

Ich Schildere es dir aus meiner sicht; man kann gut sagen ich hätte mir etwas aufgebaut in WoW. Ob es Gold ist, Equip etc. Hier Mounts gejagt, hier Pets gejagt, hier ein Raiderfolg, hier ein Titel. Wenn ich Überlegen würde das ich bei Null stehen würde. 
Nein Danke, da passe ich. 
Wenn du willst das die Com wieder zusammen gehört, kauf dir früh genug Cata, Level bis 85 Seelenruhig hoch, weil nach dem Addon findest du massig an Spieler an dem du dein Sozialfeld verbessern kannst. 
Danach ein Worg oder Goblin und stell dir vor, du bist wieder bei Level 1, und findest auch noch Leute.


----------



## Anburak-G (15. Juni 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> was würdet ihr davon halten wenn nach jedem addon die welt von wow optisch und quest mäßig verändert würde und jeder einen charakter und item resett erhalten würde ?




Idee ist irgendwie gut, aber wie stellst du dir eine umsetzung dieser durch?

Wenn jedesmal alles geändert werden muss, dann würde eine erweiterung entweder

a) ewig dauern

oder

b) total lieblos und schnell hingeschmoddert werden.


----------



## XRayFanatic (15. Juni 2010)

Wie krank muß man sein um auf solche schwachsinnigen Ideen zu kommen ???? Alter Schwede, da hab ich keine Worte mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duselette (15. Juni 2010)

lange habe ich nicht mehr so einen unsinn gelesen... ich habe lange meinen Chars auf 80 gelevelt, nur um nach Cata wieder von 0 anfangen zu können?


----------



## spaphira (15. Juni 2010)

so nun will ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben, allso ich finde das ziemlich doof die idee ich selber habe 7 80iger wenn die wieder bei 0 anfangen ich weiss net was du dir davon versprichst das ist doch schwachsinn. sry aber ich kann der idee nichts gutes abgewinnen


----------



## maxi_king (15. Juni 2010)

spielen wir das spiel weiter ... ein addon kommt auf den markt, du bist stolz auf deine bisher erreichten heldentaten, items und natürlich auch deine 80er chars ... und dann?
alles wieder von vorne wo du die letzten monate hart dran gearbeitet hast dort hin zu kommen und vielseitiger geworden bist durch verschiedene chars?

das wäre eine tolle idee wenn du WoW absetzen oder alle spieler vertreiben willst aber die idee wird Bliz wohl kaum aufgreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovacs (15. Juni 2010)

Blizz ist doch schon in BC ständig vor den Heulsusen aus dem pvp eingeknickt und brachte absolut richtige Sachen wie Ehre- und Arenapunktereset nicht. 
Allerdings wär ein char reset ohne eine Umstellung der Spielschwerpunkte (also endgame wieder als Fernziel, Hauptinhalt questen, questen, questen, Story, evtl. mal endlich wieder Rückbesinnung auf rpg Inhalte, etc.) sinnlos. Daher wärs einfach Zeit für einen Nachfolger. 
WoW entwickelt sich zu einem Hack´n´Slay, zumindest wird es inzw. so gespielt. Heros laufen ab wie Baal runs, rein-rushen-Items abgreifen-raus. Daran wird auch kein "mehr cc", wie es angeblich mit cata kommen soll, etwas ändern.


----------



## Mayestic (15. Juni 2010)

Sinnfrei. 

Auch wenn es so kommen würde wären Spieler mit viel Freizeit wieder um Lichtjahre schneller 80 bzw 85, hätten wieder das beste Equip und würden wieder in Dalaran stehn und posen ^^.
Wielange braucht Ottonormalspieler heute um 80 zu werden ? 4 Wochen ? 6 ? Ich weiß es nicht. 
Dann würde man sich direkt wieder in daily Heros stürzen und Embleme bzw mit Cata diese Heropunkte farmen, sich schnellstmöglich Equip zusammen kaufen und die die sich vorher schon organisieren konnten, die die vorher schon erfolgreiche Hardcoreraider waren würden wieder den Content abfarmen und wieder vor allen anderen ihr T-Set voll haben. 

Also bringt das ganze nix und bestraft eher Gelegenheitsspieler denn die werden nach sonem Reset wieder hinten anstehn. Evtl hätte der ein oder andere die Chance auf nen Stammplatz in nem Raid aber ansonsten würde es meiner Meinung nach nichts ändern. Nur um 1-3 Monate verschieben und dann würde der Normalzustand wiederhergestellt werden.

Ich kann nur sagen. Du bist Gelegenheitsspieler und hast nicht viel Zeit zum spielen ? Dann frag in allen Serverforen nach Gleichgesinnten, transt alle auf einen Server und raidet dort gemeinsam.
Ihr mögt kein Gearscore und fragt euch wie ihr an Items kommen sollt wenn euch keiner mitnimmt ? Fragt in den Serverforen nach Gleichgesinnten, scheisst auf Gearscore, baut euch eure eigenen Raids und geht erfolgreich raiden anstelle euch den Launen von Raidleitern ausztusetzen die mindestens 5500 GS haben wollen und dich sonst nicht mit in die Todesminen nehmen. 

Organisiert Euch. Macht was. Macht mal mehr als nur in den Foren alles zuzuflamen und zu weinen. Stellt selber was auf die Beine und hört auf zu hoffen das man euch irgendwo durchzieht. Ihr müsst aktiv werden. Hofft nicht auf ein Wunder. 

MFG

P.S. Ich z.B. denke so und raide nicht mehr ^^ Ich habe diese Itemhatz total satt und farme lediglich T9 bzw Frostmarken-Items zusammen. Ich gehe nichtmals mehr nach ICC weils mir den Aufwand nicht wert ist. Content interessiert mich nicht und die Liste der Instanzen in denen ich noch nie war bzw noch nie den Endboss gelegt habe wird immer länger. Warum sollte ich auch ? Cata steht vor der Tür, naja ok fast, kann ja gut sein das es dieses Jahr nicht mehr kommt sondern erst Mitte 2011 oder weiß der Geier wann. Raiden ist für mich derzeit sinnfrei, macht keinen Spaß, nur gehetze und Itemgeilheit wohin man schaut.

Ich spiele nun seit release habe aber viele Pausen hinter mir. Wenn ichs mir so überlege habe ich noch nie folgende Bosse gelegt bzw war nie in diesen Instanzen.

FDS nie Kael gelegt auch nicht heute mit IMBAEquip, zumindest im Vergleich zu damals. 
Sonnenbrunneplatue war ich noch nie drinnen.
Schwarzer Tempel war ich noch nie. 
Zul Aman nur einmal ums gesehn zu haben, danach nie wieder.
PdK, genau einmal und da lag ich nach 5 Minuten tot im Staub, dank fehlendem Movement.
PdoK, noch nie.
Ulduar, nur Flammenleviathan und die Bosse danach bzw Weekly. Nie Endboss.
ICC war ich noch nie. 
Altes Naxxramas war ich nie.
AQ beide Teile war ich noch nie beim Endboss. 

Wie gesagt die Liste ist lang und wird immer länger. Meistens weil ich viele WoW Pausen gemacht habe. Gibt ja unzählig viele Onlinespiele und diese habe ich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen seit Ultima Online alle gespielt. Manche nur einen Tag, manche ca. 6 Monate. Iwann komme ich immer wieder zu WoW zurück. 

P.S.S. Die Idee von einem neuen Server zu dem man nicht transen kann und der nur eingeschränkte Optionen hat würde mir wohl gefallen. Erinnert mich iwie an den Server "Siege Perilous" oder wie der hieß in Ultima Online. Gold gäbe es nur übers Looten oder dem Verkauf von trashitems, Goldhandel mit anderen Spielern würde es nicht geben nichtmals aufm eigenen Account. Nur ein Char aufm Server pro Account erlaubt. Das wäre mal was. Goldseller hätten keine Chance. Wer sich einmal seinen Namen aufm Server versaut wird damit leben müssen. Namensänderungen nicht erlaubt. Richtig schön kastriert das alles. Ninjalooter ändern nicht mal eben für 8&#8364; den Namen, Spieler die Gildenbanken leeren weil sie sich mit ihrere Gilde nicht mehr verstehen würden lebenslänglich gebrandmarkt, kein Transfer zum Server oder vom Server weg. Kein komisches Gefühl mehr, Spieler A versaut es sich aufm Server, macht nen Twink und könnte mit dem dein bester Freund sein. Ein Char, eine Identität, ein Mensch, ein Account. ^^ Naja ich fange wieder an wirres Zeug zu quasseln. Hab wohl meine Medis heute Morgen nicht genommen.


----------



## Schulles1986 (15. Juni 2010)

*BEHERSCHT EUCH MAL!!!* an alle die den beleidigen, der die idee hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....

ich finde das es bestimmt cool wäre das alle wieder von vorne anfangen *aber *....
*1*. müsste alles komplett verändert werden quest, gebiete usw. um nich das gefühl zuhaben jaja "_das is quest_"," _die mach ich so ....._"
*2*. würden wahrscheinlich die spieler eh nich mehr so spielen wie zu wow classic / das war eine ganz andere comunity die sich unter einander geholfen haben.... nich so wie heute wo jeder zweite eine blöde antwort gibt !(i_ch will mich nich ausschließen, weil man irgentwie selber so wird, wie andere es vormachen_) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*3*. hat man leute, die das nich wollen und mit dem spiel dann wohl aufhören ! das is nicht im sinne von *blizzard`s geldmacherei*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (_aber jedes hobbie kosten geld!!!!_)

es wäre bestimmt toll für einige spieler, die seit release zocken aber es is nicht durchsetzbar.
vorschlag wäre einen server zu erstellen, der speziel die leute abgestimmt ist und anspricht die sowas wollen (_jede erweiterung neu anzufangen_)

mit freundlichem Gruß Verstärkerschamane aus überzeugung!!!!

Schulle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stubenhocker (15. Juni 2010)

an und für sich keine schlechte idee! mir hat das hochspielen des 1 charaters auch am meisten spaß gemacht. aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich. wozu die ganze arbeit sich einen character auf lvl 60/70/80/85 zu spielen, gut auszurüsten und seine fähigkeiten zu skillen, wenn es iwann alles gelöscht wird. dadurch is jmd der 5 jahre wow spielt genauso gut euipt und geskillt iwe jmd der grade erst anfängt. ich spiele wow nach 3 jahren immer noch gerne, habe mittlerweile 4 80er und 3 charactere die ich je nach lust mal spiele (alle im 50er-bereich) wenn die jetzt alle wieder lvl 1 wären und das mit jedem addon wieder geschehen würde, würde ich mir glaube wirklich ein anderes spiel suchen. wow is top, aber es gibt au andere gute spiele. 
außerdem kannst du auch einfach auf nem anderen server anfangen. da hast du dann au keine hilfestellungen (von wegen taschen, gold, erbstücke), oder du machst das selbe auf deinem server und schickst dir nichts mit iwelchen anderen characteren zu.

p.s. 
ein addon ist eine ERWEITERUNG. was du da vorstellst ist ein neues spiel. wow 2 oder so ähnlich. bei eine maddon wird die alte bekannte welt erweitert oder maximal verändert. 
aber lore technsich würde es au keinen sinn machen wenn du plötzlich wieder lvl 1 bist und nix kannst? soll deathwing etwa bei JEDEM, ÜBERALL alle ausrüstung verbrennen, alle skills austreiben und die banken leerräumen? dann hätte der aber nen fetten hort und der world-first würde sich endlich mal so RICHTIG lohnen xD


----------



## Schulles1986 (15. Juni 2010)

was *stubenhocker* sagt stimmt irgentwie !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle starten neu in wow 2 mit lvl 1 und alles wäre neu ... da merkt man das es irgentwann mit wow zuende geht :*(

naja aber 5-6 jahre is auch eine *ÜBELST LANGE ZEIT FÜR EIN SPIEL*

mfg SCHULLE *Enhancer*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (15. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die Idee zwar nicht wirklich beknackt, aber es wäre eine zu fundamentale Änderung. Außerdem habe ich 9 80'er und 4 70'er. Die müsste ich alle wieder hochbringen Oo....NEEEEE, lieber nicht ^^.


----------



## MoonFrost (15. Juni 2010)

Beschissene idee. Ich hab den kack 1mal durchgespielt und das reicht mir. Die lowgebiete sucken dermaßen (hab nicht 1twink) Mir gehts um bosse legen und net alle 2jahre immer wieder den selben misst durchspielen (ok macht man auf 80 auch aber da kann ich grpquest und 5er innis solo machen und bin nicht auf irgendwelche spaddel und sparten angewiesen)


----------



## Evolverx (15. Juni 2010)

auf so einen quatsch wie einen algemeinen itemreset wie ich das hier in dem ein oder anderen post gelesen hab kommen auch nur solche leute die zu faul oder zu blöd sind sich das gute equip in den finalen raid inis zu erspielen.
Das ist der Neid auf die anderen mehr nicht.
In WotlK war das eigentlich das einzige was ich beschissen fand. mitlerweile kommt echt jeder noob an top equip ohne wirklich viel dafür tun zu müssen. das war in BC besser, T6 war und ist eine herausforderung wenn man es komplett haben will. t7 - t10 is doch nur ein schlechter witz


----------



## Kongo Otto (15. Juni 2010)

mir fehlt als Antwortmöglichkeit ein: lol?


----------



## djmayman (15. Juni 2010)

du kannst dir ja nach jedem addon auf nem anderen server nen char erstellen. wäre in etwa daß was du vorgeschlagen hast.


----------



## Nightseed (15. Juni 2010)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Wer so einen schwachsin vorschlägt macht sich im spiel sehr schnell sehr unbeliebt. Das ist dir hoffentlich klar.
> Ich wage mal zu behaupten das das eine sichere methode wäre die server leer zu bekommen weil wohl 90 % aufhören würden wenn nach so einem bescheuerten addon die ganze arbeit für die katz war. Ich für meinen teil würde dann zu Aion wechseln, is auch ein gutes mmo



achso und wenn ein neues addon raus ist, ist nichts fuer die katz? (; es heist ja nicht das die erfolge weg sind. ich seh kaum einen der zB 80 geworden ist und direkt raiden geht zB mit seinen alten T-teilen.


----------



## Bjizzel (15. Juni 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> was würdet ihr davon halten wenn nach jedem addon die welt von wow optisch und quest mäßig verändert würde und jeder einen charakter und item resett erhalten würde ?
> 
> soll heißen jeder würde wieder von ganz vorne anfangen. die vorteile wären enorm meiner meinung
> nach. alle wären wieder beisammen und könnten miteinander questen wie zu anfang von wow.
> das alte gemeinschftsgefühl wäre wieder da und in der welt wäre auf einmal wieder richtig was los.



Das ist die bekloppteste Idee seit WotLK. Warum? Na eigentlich kann es sich jeder denken, aber schonmal überlegt dass keiner Bock drauf hat 12 Wochen nach Addon Start IMMERNOCH im Startgebiet um jeden Mob zu kämpfen weil gefühlte 10.000 Leute pro Server da rumhängen um neu zu leveln??? 
Es gab und wird niemals ein Gemeinschaftsgefühl in WoW geben! Die Leute denken doch alle nur so "meins meins meins meins" niemand gönnt dem anderen den Dreck unter den Nägeln, haben wir als BC rauskam erlebt, gab es zu WotLK wieder, und würde aufgrund der Masse an Spielern zu Cata noch extremer!

Ausserdem willst du wohl kaum in Zukunft 5 Jahre auf jedes addon warten? Die Entwickler brauchen jetzt schon 2-3 Jahre um neue Rassen / Klassen / Gebiete oder Questen zu entwickeln! 

Zudem wird sich am Questprinzip nie etwas ändern. Was haben wir da noch gleich? Achja... Variante a) Töte x von Mob y - Variante b) Sammel x von Mob y - Variante c) Töte Mob x und bring Itemy zu NSC yxz - und Variante d) fliege / reite mit irgend einem Fahrzeug durch die Gegend... sehr spannend. Auf Endtsufe angekommen bleibt doch dann eh wieder nur: Inis abfarmen, Ruf farmen, raiden. Bis zum nächsten addon, was bei solchen Anforderungen (komplett neues Spiel praktisch da neue items, Zonen, questen etc.) wie oben bereits erwähnt ca. 3-5 Jahre dann dauert. WoW classic kam ja auch 2 Jahre später raus als groß angekündigt war *immer wieder amüsiert die alten Werbe Flyer anschaut*

Etliche Spieler haben den selben Quark nun mit 10+ Chars durch und sollen da mit jedem addon noch 10x durch? Wohl kaum. Blizzard hat jetzt schon rückläufige Neustarterzahlen weil keiner Lust hat sich den shice nach 10 Leveln noch weitere 70 anzutun! 

Wenn euch das ewige raiden, Ruf oder items farmen ab 80 öde geworden ist empfehle ich: twinkt alle Klassen hoch - schon gemacht? Wieder öde? 

Dann macht doch mal was anderes als vor der Kiste zu hocken! Zur Zeit findet draussen vor eurem Fenster z.B. der Event "Sommer" statt. Wenn ihr mit dem Wort "RL" so garnichts anfangen könnt kauft euch ne Konsole daddelt darauf, oder kauft euch neue Spiele und zockt diese durch...

P.S.: bevor nun wieder Vermutungen kommen wie "ach der daddelt ja noch garnet lange" oder "ach der hat ja erst 1 Char auf Stufe 20 oder so" - ich spiele seit Anfang März 2005 also praktisch seit Beginn in Deutschland. Ich spiele VIEL! Ich habe 10 Chars die eigentlich so ziemlich alles was man so in 5ern erreichen kann haben und 2 davon sind in ICC 10er durch oder dabei. Sprich ich häng zur Zeit auch oft rum, farme was oder gehe eben lieber RL was unternehmen...


----------



## Schokrän (15. Juni 2010)

Bei Elune!

Weist du eigentlich wie die Startgebiete überfüllt wären? Allein schon damals als z.B. die Blutelfen & Draenei hinzu kahmen, war es schwer eine einzigste Aufgabe zu erfüllen, ja sogar teilweise schlange musste man stehen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Rezepte eines Berufes die man sich eventuell ewig zusammen gesammelt hat wären weg, ich würde nur noch mit offenem Mund vor dem PC sitzen bis mir anfangen die Fliegen eina zu sausen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Jäger-Begleiter wäre fort, den habe ich jetzt seit ich WoW angefangen habe, bei mir, einfach weil ich es so will, ...alles weg.... bei Odins Schw?%@ ... du hast Ideen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn sowas durchgezogen werden würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich weiterspielen, ist in Wahrheit auch eine faszinierende Idee, aber dann lass dir eins gesagt sein ... Es gäbe ein neues *beliebtes* Buffed-Foren Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ... kurz durch geatmet, wäre ich dabei!

... wirklich nette Idee, dass muss man dir lassen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Ein platter Jäger


----------



## Evolverx (15. Juni 2010)

Nightseed schrieb:


> achso und wenn ein neues addon raus ist, ist nichts fuer die katz? (; es heist ja nicht das die erfolge weg sind. ich seh kaum einen der zB 80 geworden ist und direkt raiden geht zB mit seinen alten T-teilen.



find ich nicht nein. war ja schon zu bc - wotlk so das man es im vollen t6einfacher beim leveln hatte als wenn mann jemand mit grünem crap. ich war 74 oder 75 als ich das erste equipteil ausgetauscht hab weil eine grüne q belohnung besser war. Ich sehe nicht ein das ich auf solche erspielten vorteile verzichten soll weil einige darauf eifersüchtig sind.
Sicher wandern die alten teile irgentwann auf der bank aber für die ersten lvl einens neuen addons bieten sie ihre vorteile


----------



## Kingseb (16. Juni 2010)

Rotzidee, wofür habe ich dann 5 Jahre meinen Char gespielt ?


----------



## Kezpa (16. Juni 2010)

wenn ich mein jetztiges equip von lvl 1-80 zum questen anbehalten dürfte würd mirs nix ausmachen xD dann könnt ich mit lvl 1 schon zul farrak solo machen wenn ich reinkommen würd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josua12 (17. Juni 2010)

Wär doch cool, könnte man das überarbeitete Hochleveln mal voll auskosten.


----------



## wolfracht (17. Juni 2010)

Ich find die Idee nicht gut. Hab mir nicht sechs Charakter auf 80 gespielt, um nacher alles praktisch wieder zu löschen.
Außer man würde wieder Burning Crusade spielen, da würd ich mitmachen.


----------



## -Migu- (17. Juni 2010)

Riccho schrieb:


> Da könnte BLIZZARD doch besser einen neuen Server aus dem Boden stampfen, zu dem keiner mit anderen Charakteren hinwechseln kann. Ich würde da glatt mitmachen.
> 
> 
> R.



Oh ja bitte, dann sind endlich alle "ich-habe-Classic-gespielt-und-bin-deswegen-besser-als-du" - Spieler weg... Sind zwar dann überwiegend "k***ies"  da , aber das wär mir wayne.. lieber leute die glauben sie sind cool wenn sie ne schwarze rüstung anhaben, anstatt leute die denken sie seien was besseres weil sie schon 5 jahre zocken...


----------



## Dalfi (17. Juni 2010)

Bißchen Gehirnschwanger oder wie kommt man auf so einen Rotz ? Das kann nur einem Einfallen der nur einen einzigen Char hat oder ? Ich zieh mir doch nicht nochmal mit 6 -7 Chars den ganzen Levelmist nochmal rein, kommen doch neue Rassen, damit werde ich mir das dann einmal antun,wenn der Main 85 ist und wenn mich das LowLevelquesten ankotzt ziehe ich stück für Stück meine Twinks nach. von 80 auf 85 und nicht von 1 an.

So eine Idiotische Idee.


----------



## Voo16 (17. Juni 2010)

Gib es doch schon nur in einer anderen art.

Zu jedem neuen addon stehen alle in 1 Gebiet und questen zusammen und tauschen ihr equip gegen neues.
Nur nicht in so einer drastischen art wie du sie "vorderst"

Also warum alle auf 1 setzten ?


----------



## Solaki (19. Juni 2010)

Ich persönlich bin dagegen. Da ich noch nicht so lange WoW spiele brauche ich auch etwas länger zum leveln als andere (bzw. lass mir etwas mehr Zeit). Ich freue mich immer wenn ich weiter vorranschreite. Wenn alles resettet wird habe ich Geld und Zeit umsonst in das Spiel investiert.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (19. Juni 2010)

Doppelpost sry O.o


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (19. Juni 2010)

Was hast du denn geraucht?

Man arbeitet 5 Jahre darauf hin das man einen guten Char hat mit Equip und Content erfahrung (UND JA AUCH 25er HERO ZÄHLT ZUM CONTENT, ist nicht nur Naxx...) hat und nu sollte man alles löschen?

Ja, sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und stell dir mal vor...
14 Miollionen alle level 1 und am Qsten... dann gute Nacht



MFG
Pala


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (19. Juni 2010)

Sicherlich würde Blizz sich mit so einer Aktion selbst ins Bein schiessen weil es sicher genug Leute gäbe, die so eine Maßnahme als Grund nehmen würden um aufzuhören und sich gleich was neues suchen würden.


----------



## schmetti (19. Juni 2010)

Sry aber voll daneben, ich habe mehrere 80iger und nur 2 davon spiele ich aktiv.
Jeder einzelne Char hat seine Geschichte und Erinnerungen, und ja ich weiß das die irgendwann weg sind.
Ich habe mit meinem Jäger z.b meine jetzige Freundin kennen gelernt und wir sind jetzt seit 3,5 Jahren zusammen. Unde den Jäger Spiele ich ja auch nicht mehr sondern häng ab und an virtuell mit meiner Freundin an unseren alten Plätzen rum ... ( wenn sie mal weg ist oder ich ) ^^

Deswegen bin ich dagegen und ich Denke das es mehreren so geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (19. Juni 2010)

Evolverx schrieb:


> ...
> Ich wage mal zu behaupten das das eine sichere methode wäre die server leer zu bekommen weil wohl 90 % aufhören würden wenn nach so einem bescheuerten addon die ganze arbeit für die katz war...


Jo, denk ich auch, hätte ich auch kein Bock drauf!


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Juni 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> JETZT MEINE IDEE !
> 
> was würdet ihr davon halten wenn nach jedem addon die welt von wow optisch und quest mäßig verändert würde und jeder einen charakter und item resett erhalten würde ?
> 
> ...



Ganz dumme Idee, aber so richtig. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das jemand der Jahre lang seine(n) Char(s) gehegt und gepflegt hat, wieder von null anfangen würde? 

Habe ich schon gesagt, dass das eine dumme Idee ist?


----------



## Preator (19. Juni 2010)

Schon mal dran gedacht was passiert wenn alle Spieler vom Server auf einen Schlag in den Startgebieten auftauchen???


----------



## Thress (19. Juni 2010)

Mindestens 80% der WoW-Spielerschaft würden aufhören.
Starte doch noch eine Umfrage?

Würdest du weiterspielen oder nicht? Kreuze an !

Najo, imo ist es keine gute Idee.
Wäre für mich ebenfalls ein Grund aufzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (19. Juni 2010)

Das würden nicht viele mitmachen, vor allem würde das auf Dauer einfach langweilig, da man im Endeffekt doch immer in der gleichen Welt ist und nicht in einer komplett neuen Umgebung, wie in BC oder WotLk


----------



## dudubaum (19. Juni 2010)

never 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boyclar (19. Juni 2010)

ICH BIN DAFÜR DAS BLIZZARD MAL CLASSIC SERVER ZUR VERFÜGUNG STELLEN!!! (Sorry für Thema Verfehlung, aber musste auch mal wieder gesagt werden.)


----------



## peddy3008 (19. Juni 2010)

sry aber ich habe nicht 3 JAhre arbeit in meine Chars gesteckt um wieder ganz von vorne anzufangen.
Jeder der langeweile hat kann doch einen neuen char anfangen oder erfolge machen oder questen oder inis gehen oder angeln oder was weiss ich nicht noch alles.

Ka wie es euch geht, aber ich bin seit etlichen Jahren immer mit den gleichen Leutchen unterwegs und es haben sich echte Freundschaften ergeben.Wir machen alles zusammen und deshalb kommt für mich ein solches Addon nicht in Frage.

Aber jeder der es gerne möchte dem würde ich viel Erfolg wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg peddy


----------



## Zodttd (19. Juni 2010)

Falls das wirklich passiert wird Activision so viele Kunden verlieren, dass sie weder neue Addons noch neue Patches entwickeln werden.
Das wäre sozusagen ein Eigentor.


----------



## Traklar (19. Juni 2010)

Ich will jetzt weder als Nörgler noch als Befürworter hier raus gehen.

Pro: 
* Alle würden die neue Welt sehen und auch die, hoffentlich sehr schönen, Questreihen
* Alle würden auf der gleichen Ebene beginnen und gleiche Chancen bekommen
* Der "Endcontent" würde länger halten
* Die Spieler spielen sich besser in die neuen Änderungen ein, da sie nicht sofort kommen
* *Euer Grund*

Contra:
* Warum haben wir dann all die Jahre Tonnen an Equip gefarmt, wenn jetzt alles wieder weg ist
* Alle hart erarbeiteten Erfolge, mit verbundenen Titel und Reittiere wären weg
* Wer alles von Anfang an sehen will, der soll sich mit Cataclysm gleich einen Twink machen
* Die Channel würden nun vollständig den Flamern gehören, kein Handel etc. darüber mehr möglich
* Es würden viele Leute, die die man kennt, aufhören mit WoW
* Es wird weiterhin die Topgilden geben und die Normalos, es würde keine Chance geben als Neuer in eine Topgilde zu kommen, umgekehrt ist es immer noch möglich
* *Euer Grund*


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. Juni 2010)

Dagegen

In ein Char steckt Zeit, Arbeit und natürlich auch Erinnerung. Einige Chars hat man von Anfang an, andere nicht. Einige haben gezockt, aufgehört und wieder angefangen usw.
Warum sollte man ein Reset durchführen? Wegen den Items, weil die Welt anders ist? Warum? Damit man in den Startzonen sich um die Mobs schlägt? Das man sich quält, weil andauernd irgendwelche Bombgruppen wieder Zeug farmen müssen?
Ein Reset soll was bringen?

Weiß nicht das Wir gefühlt gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Ist aber durch Servertransfer und Realmpool teilweise so gekommen. Aber es gibt Gilden und Freundesliste? Man kann auch Leute ansprechen, die im selben Gebiet sind über Wipser usw..
Es ändert nichts an den Menschen die es zocken. Ein Reset wäre im Gegenteil, schrecklich und eine Folter. Ich würde nicht mehr zocken wollen. Weil wozu bin ich 80 geworden. Damit ich die Endgame Instanzen sehen kann und den Raid Cotnent und wenn es mir zu viel ist Twinke ich oder höre auf und mach wat anderes. Ganz einfach. Aber du kannst es doch auhc selbst machen. Fragst deine besten Freunde in Game, deine Gilde ob die Lust haben alle Level 1 chars zu machen. Von vorne ohne Gold, ohne Taschen und alles dem. Also richtig von 0 beginnen und das gleich als Gilde. natürlich neue Gilde, dann haste doch ein wir Gefühl?
Weiß nicht ein Reset wäre Grausam. Denn auch Gelegenheitsspieler, stekcne Zeit in dass Spiel und freuen sich dann entlich auf 80, 85 und damit das Endgame. Nur weil jemand nicht zufrieden ist, mit der Gesamtsituation, müssen diese Leute sofort Level 1 sein und müssen noch mal spielen. Damit sie dann mit dem Wir gefühl zocken dürfen? Glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas ändert nichts.

Es wäre nur 1. Grausam. Dutzende Leute in den Startzonen. Chat zu gespammt, Mobs gefarmt und wenn man Leute in die Gruppe einlädt, lehnen die ab oder setzten einen auf igno. Dann darf man sich mit dutzenden Spielern in den Zonen tummeln und natürlich freut man sich dann afu die Inis und geht mit den Leuten in diese Orte, weil dort niemand einen die Mobs wegnehmen kann. Dann natürlich noch die BGs, mit den man auch Leveln darf.
Aber wenn du wirklich das wir Gefühl haben willst. Darf es im BG keine XP mehr geben und die Pools dürfte es nicht geben. Der Gruppen Dungeonsucher müsste verschwinden und nur noch für den eigenen Server gelten. Server Transferns würden dann nicht mehr wirklich möglich sein. Dann bist du wieder bei dem Server. 

Es liegt in meinen Augen nicht am Level, sondern an diesen Tools. Die es einfacher gemacht haben Gruppen zu finden, Bgs zu betreten usw. Weil man net mehr unbedingt Tanks kennen muss oder Heiler oder DDs usw. Sondern man meldet sich an fertig. Aber wenn man von Level 1 an zockt, wirst du schneller aufhören und das Spiel beenden, als dir lieb ist oder warten bis die Welle Level 20-30 ist, dass du dann entlich Leveln kannst. Darfst dich dann aber uach über jeden 30er aufregen, dann seinen Level 1 Freund mit levelt. =) und dich net in seine Gruppe lässt.


----------



## Khale (19. Juni 2010)

Sphärenwanderer schrieb:


> Wieder von Level 1 anfangen mit dem Addon?
> Auf keinen Fall! Das leveln mit Arbeit zu betiteln, so weit würde ich nicht gehen, ist ja schliesslich ein Hobby. Ich spiele WoW jetzt schon seit 5 Jahren. In meinen Charakteren steckt aber eine menge Herzblut. Man hat ja eine Menge erlebt in der Zeit. Natürlich hatten wir eine Menge Spass bis Level 80, aber aufgrund der investierten Zeit würde ich einen kompletten Reset als persönliche Beleidigung oder als einfallslose Bevormundung auffassen. Würden die Charaktere wieder auf Level 1 gesetzt, würde ich mich wohl anderweitig orientieren.
> Sehr viele Menschen haben in den letzten Jahren ihre Zeit und vor allem ihr Geld in dieses Hobby einfliessen lassen. Diesen Menschen würden sich wohl zu recht verarscht vorkommen. Vielen Dank für die Kohle, gleich nochmal auf die nächsten 5 Jahre.



made my day.


----------



## TheRock2 (19. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die Idee ganz nett und würde, sofern ich noch WoW spielen würde sogar daran teilnehmen allerdings auch nur, wenn nur das LV resettet wird und die Fähigkeiten durch Berufe usw. nicht verschwinden. Allerdings kann ich dir versichern das du genügend Leute beim Questen finden wirst dank den Worgen und den kleinen Goblins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (19. Juni 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt weder als Nörgler noch als Befürworter hier raus gehen.
> 
> Pro:
> * Alle würden die neue Welt sehen und auch die, hoffentlich sehr schönen, Questreihen
> ...



Ich hab mal diese beiden Contra Punkte unter die Lupe genommen.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (19. Juni 2010)

Riccho schrieb:


> Da könnte BLIZZARD doch besser einen neuen Server aus dem Boden stampfen, zu dem keiner mit anderen Charakteren hinwechseln kann. Ich würde da glatt mitmachen.
> 
> 
> R.



Wäre mal ne gute Idee..


----------



## DaScAn (19. Juni 2010)

Meine kurze ANtwort.

Total und Absolute dagegen!
Wollt ihr den totalen WoW Reset?
Wenn das kommen WÜRDE (was ja nicht der Fall ist) würde Blizzard WoW begraben können.

Der grundgedanke ist sicherlich in Ordnung und vielleicht auch gerechtfertigt.
Aber Du kennst die Jammernde, Kotzende und Mimosenhafte WoW Community.
Sie würden Blizzard ganz klar zeigen was sie von diesem Reset halten würden.
Und zwar indem sie das Game wechseln.


----------



## Ugnar (19. Juni 2010)

Als du den Thread geschrieben hast war dir einfach nur langweilig oder? weil im ernst wir spielen doch nicht für nichts und wieder nichts, meine Titel und hart erspielten Tier Sets würde ich nur ungern hergeben, weil du warst dafür ja nicht früher Stundenlang konzentriert am Raiden oder? Bzw. Auf dem Schlachtfeld.

Ich denke auch nicht das Blizzard das umsetzen würde, den das wär dass aus für World of Warcraft.


----------



## Shaggdaggal (19. Juni 2010)

wenn die von blizz das machen hör ich auf wow zu zocken...


----------



## Bazzilus (19. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele seid 5 Jahren WOW - nach 5 Jahren Ruf farmen, Berufe craften , wochenlang nachts raiden - nochmal neu anfangen? - Dann wär ich schön bescheuert. 

Wer sich nach einem Neuanfang sehnt hat ingame eher soviel Mist am Stecken das er einen Neuanfang braucht, weil jeder die Nase kennt.


----------



## Masterio (19. Juni 2010)

was du toll findest, finden andere vllt. einfach nur scheiße...


----------



## Progamer13332 (19. Juni 2010)

lol char und itemreset sonst gehts dir gut oder?^^


----------



## Schiimon (19. Juni 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> heute empfinde ich es so das die meisten lvl 80 erreicht haben und entweder twinken, marken farmen,
> raiden etc, oder sich in den hauptstädten die füße beim posen platt stehen.



das ist schon immer das, was man auf dem Max lvl macht :X


----------



## Gen91 (19. Juni 2010)

Ich wäre für einen Item Reset bis lvl 85. Meine das so, man verliert alle Ausrüstungsgegnstände und bekommt einen grüne, weiße, wie auch immer Startausrüstung lvlt, dann bis 80 und kann dort eine Qeust machen, wobei man seine "tolle" 80er Ausrüstung aus nostalgischen Grümnden zurück erhält, so wären alle auf 80+ erstmal wieder gleich auf.


----------



## Exicoo (19. Juni 2010)

Nein, auf keinen Fall!


----------



## FrustmaN (19. Juni 2010)

wer nen item reset will soll einfach mal auf nem neuen server ohne kumpels anfangen, sich nicht durch jede popelini ziehn lassen und nicht andere um gold anhaun (oder noch schlimmer vom chinesen kaufen), wer ohne hilfe neu anfängt wird den alten geist zum teil wieder erleben. klar daß sich alles geändert hat da talente und glyphen neu dazugekommen sind bzw sich geändert haben.

generell alles beim addon zurückzusetzen ? sry milde ausgedrückt: SCHWACHSINN


----------



## Fmen (19. Juni 2010)

Finde die Idee sau gut, hatte bisher nie das Gefühl, dass sich die Spieler untereinander überhaupt kennen lernen wollen, als ich mit wow angefangen habe (war kurz bevor bc rauskam), hab ich im Schlingendorntal jemanden gefunden, der da auch gelevelt hat und seit diesem Tag sind wir sau gute Freunde, weil man eben was gemeinsam hatte, heute gehts nur drum möglichst schnell max. lvl, max. equip, max. what-ever zu schaffen, am Anfang hatte man noch Spaß weil nicht alles (z.b. jemanden für ne Ini zu finden, der auch hinläuft!!!) selbstverständlich war.
Ich finde man würde auch anreize schaffen, dass neue Leute dazu kommen, da man ja jetzt mit allen auf dem selbenstand ist.

Btw. ich spiel kein WoW mehr weil ich einfach keinen Bock mehr auf das Mimimi von den generften Klassen hatte. Außerdem von Gilden die nur nach Erfolg streben und nicht nach Spaß, den dazu wird ein Spiel gemacht, jemanden zu faszinieren, ihm ein Gefühl der Freude zu vermitteln, Wow mag das most played sein aber dennoch fühlt es sich so an als würde keiner "spielen".

Meine Meinung ist nicht objektiv also meckern wieder gleich paar Leute rum (garantiert)

Außerdem wer sagt es müsse alles resettet werden, denkt an account sachen, Geld, Erfolge so wie bei der 60iger Version von Ony, etc...


----------



## Jabaa (19. Juni 2010)

Ey so eine SUPER ide habe ich noch nie gehört das ist absoluter
.
.
.
Schwachsin

Warum?

Weil z.b. ich sehr viel zeit inzwichen in mein hobby gesteckt habe und wen man alle meine chars auf lvl 1 haut O.o

Das wäre ja fast so als würde man wen man z.b. Super mario speilt kurz vorm endboss der spielstand gelöscht.

Ok es ist NUR ein spiel und der begriff arbeit ist schon hart.


Aber es wäre unfair quasi den spielstand zu löschen nur damit irgendwelche dahergekommene meinen alle müssten lvl 1 sein.

Man könnte sagen dann hätte Blizzard das geld was sie von uns bisher bekahmen geklaut.


Ich weis du glaubst daran das es das alte feeling wieder aufkommen lässt aber das wird es nicht mehr.
Die zeiten sind vorbei.

Es geht darum das ende zu erreichen und naja fast schon zu arbeiten.
Früher waren solch spiele neuland und deswegen gab es solch feeling. Zweiteres dadürch da man das spiel kein bisschen kannte.


Ich selbst werde glaube ich nur noch ein Addon spielen da ich so langsam nur noch kurzweilig spaß habe und so geht es meinem cousin auch.
Ma schauen wir diabolo 3 wird sag ich nur ich bin ja noch begeistert vom alten und dessen expansion set^^


----------



## Annovella (19. Juni 2010)

Soein Müll.


----------



## Shaila (19. Juni 2010)

Nach all den Jahren in den WoW Foren ist DAS die dämlichste Idee, von der ich je gehört habe.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Juni 2010)

das nennt man neues spiel und nicht addon^^


----------



## Tamîkus (19. Juni 2010)

ich find das ist ne sehr lustige idee ^^


----------



## GAJR (19. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das kannste vergessen. Ist zwar eine nette Idee, bei der Ich auch mit machen wuerde. So wie es bei Diablo 2 geschehen ist.
> 
> Aber hier in WoW gibt es leider zu viele Noergler.
> 
> ...



Scheiter wohl eher daran, dass ich nicht einsehe, wieso ich meine ganzen schönen Style-Gegenstände aufgeben sollte.


----------



## gradof (19. Juni 2010)

Ich finds ne blöde Idee, aber wäre doch lustig wenn Blizz ohne irgendwas anzukündigen 
einfach unsere Chars wieder auf Lvl 1 setzen würde.

Die armen Gm´s^^


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (19. Juni 2010)

Solange die Erfolge erhalten bleiben könnte ich damit leben, hab keine Lust dass das alles in Vergessenheit gerät.


----------



## Dalfi (19. Juni 2010)

Wäre nen Gag fürn 01.April, aber solange werden sie mit dem Release hoffentlich nicht warten wollen


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (19. Juni 2010)

völliger quatsch, wo ist denn da bitte der vorteil?
Leute die es können können es einfach.

Die Top Gilden rushen sich in 5-6 Tagen auf 85 hoch und legen dann schon raid bosse (ich verweise hier auf death and taxes)

die einzigen denen du damit schadest sind die leute die keine zeit haben WoW 8h am stück zu spielen.


----------

